# Song dog's



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a question for all you song dog hunters. I want to start hunting them, but I dont know that much about it. Some questions I have is:
1. how do you pick your calling site, 
2. when you call how long of a series do you call for and over all how long do you call for. 
3. what type of call is the best. I don't really want to spend the money for an electronic call, so what type of mouth call do you guys recomend


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm no expert by any means, but here's what I do..

1) Try to pick a stand in country that I've acually seen dogs in.. look for sign, scat and a food source(other critters and birds of prey). I pick a stand with structure to my backside like a hill, rock outcroppings, trees, etc. A place with a good vantage paying attention to the wind on my set-up.

2)When I call I'll start out softly using short squeals (remember most critters have small lungs) in case there are any coyotes close in the area. I'll call anywhere from ten to thirty seconds and then wait a full five minutes and repeat. I'll do this for thirty minutes and then move to the next stand. I'll move at least two miles and then set up again.

3)I only use mouth calls(closed reed). I use Primos and Buck Gardner. I dont have an opinion on which one are the best. There are many brands and most of them sound pretty much simillar.

Having said this, I must be doing something wrong cause I cant seem to get much coming to the call except for crows... 

I think the most important factor is the area. If there are no dogs around then you can do everything just right and it wont matter.

I need a new area.. :?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

You could make a fairly cheap Electronic caller if you have an MP3 player already. This is basically my set up, but I don't have it all put together.. I also have 100' of wire between the amp and my speaker so I can put the speaker in one spot and control the mp3 player somewhere else.


Homemade E-Caller


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Location: find area with signs of coyote presence, scat, prints, at night you can listen for them. Try to find a place that has enough cover to hide you also a open area to call into. I like an elevated spot so you can see further, but don't sit on the sky line. Try to keep the sun at your back, two reasons for this one the coyote will have a harder time seeing you because the sun will be in its eyes, and two you won't have the sun in your scope when shoot. Know the wind direction.
Calls: Any rabbit distress call is going to basicly put out the same sound, For beginners a closed reed call is best they are pretty much error proof. They work great in the early fall to early winter. After that most coyotes have heard the sound so you might have to change it up. 
Call length: Start soft and go for 10 to 20 seconds, then wait and watch, after about 3 to 5 minutes start again louder go for 30 seconds then stop and wait again. While calling try to put emotion into it the more you sound like a distressed rabbit the better. 
If you have crows coming in it means your doing it right. You just might not see a coyote.

I had been calling for 2 years before I finally got my first. So don't get frustrated if you don't get one fast. 
I also would recommend Truth about calling Coyotes video, alot of knowledge in that video plus you can get a couple calls with it for like 30 bucks.
And even you want, or anyone for that matter, I can go with you and hopefully get into some, Just let me know.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Hide the vehicle. If you can't hide the vehicle, you won't see a dog (under most situations).

Sneak into the area and sit down. Get comfortable. Wait a few minutes to let the area setttle down.

As was mentioned sit on a rolling side hill but not at the top.

Call soft at first and then increase volume.

Be patient. Some will claim that if you don't see a dog in the first 15 minutes you need to move. I don't believe that anymore. I have watched coyotes come in from a great distance and it took some 30 minutes to show up. But I did see them coming so it made it easier to wait.

Don't slam car doors, don't fart, smoke, talk, chew, sneeze, caugh, peepee, or move. Try to move your eyes and head slowly.


Watch your down wind side. Often dogs will come in to point and then circle downwind to get a scent. 

When getting ready to leave an area, stand up and look around for a minute. Sometimes you will see a dog you couldn't see whan sitting down and can get a shot off.


Go to an area that hasn't been hunted. This means sometimes hunting an area where YOU might not think a ny one else would call. You'll be surprised where coyotes hang out.
Have fun make it an adventure. Enjoy just being out.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Don't slam car doors, don't fart, smoke, talk, chew, sneeze, caugh, *peepee*, or move. Try to move your eyes and head slowly.


No peepee ?!?!?!??? :shock:

Hey...also, turn off the cel phone !!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey...also, turn off the cel phone !![/quote]

So true I have had many stands ruined because a cell phone goes off.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I also would recommend Truth about calling Coyotes video, alot of knowledge in that video plus you can get a couple calls with it for like 30 bucks.


 where might a feller pick that video up?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

You can get it at cabelas, sportsmans, cal ranch.


----------

